# The journey of Joycough



## joycough (Sep 9, 2002)

I hope to post here at least once daily 

As of today I start a new 3 month program with my GF

I will post meals (including supp.) and workouts as well as what I feel needs to be improved


----------



## joycough (Sep 9, 2002)

*Monday 9*

Due to homework overload we will not be starting today but rather tomorrow and instead of having sunday as a rest day we will do our cardio instead.


Meals: ( I'm a poor college student who HAS TO eat in the caff so no comments on what I should be eating instead I'm doing the best I can.... Danke (Thank You))

breakfast - 2 pancakes, 2 hardboiled eggs, 1 glass of skim milk (I always drink skim milk)

supplements - multivitamn, vitamn e, vitamn c, glucosamine

snack - protein shake (isopure perfect: 1 scoop = 131 cal., protein 30 g, fat .6 g, carbs 1.4 g)

lunch - baked chicken burger with lettuce, ranch and cheese (in  60% bread), random veggies, 1 glass of milk, 1 glass of oj, glucosamine

snack - none

supper - 1 piece of lassana, very small cesar salad, random veggies, 2 glasses of milk, glucosamine

-meeting at the caff to discuss meals, I chose a low fat/ no pork meal and asked that they supply more high protein meals.

snack - protein shake with glutamine

1.5 hours of tennis

snack - slurrpy??????

Before bed - 3 ZMA


----------



## joycough (Sep 10, 2002)

*Tuesday 10*

My GF and I decided rather than mess up our schedual right away we'll start next week while this week doing some activity (tennis/golf)

breakfast - 4 eggs scrambled with a thin slice of marble cheese melted on top, 1 piece of 60% bread, 1 glass of milk, 1/2 glass of oj

Supplements - multi, vE, vC, glucosamine

snack - protein shake

Lunch - cheese bun with chicken(mixed with a little mayo and celery) lettuce, 2 pickle slices, 1 tomato slice, 1 slice of cheese, 1 bowl of mushroom soup, 6 crackers, 2 glasses of milk, 10 slices of peach, glucosamine

snack - 2 boiled egg whites, 1 whole boiled egg

Supper - hashbrowns(mixed with ceral and mushroom soup), 2 glasses of milk, cottage cheese mixed with mixed fruit, glucosamine

snack - 1 scoop of protein, 1 banana, 500 ml of milk, 1 teaspoon of glutamine

bed - 3 ZMA


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

I dont  think any has done this yet but welcome to IM


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

So what is your goals, stats, etc?


----------



## joycough (Sep 11, 2002)

First off thank you bigss75 for the welcome.

I've been working out for about 2 years now but mostly as a powerlifter...though i'm not that strong for my size... i think. I've never really done cardio as my stats will show, but the new program i'm going on will get my going. Loss of fat is my primary goal while maintaining my muscle and just to be more active while maintaining my high marks in school and while maintaining my life. 

I'm about 
5'9"
205 lbs
51.25" shoulder span
18" neck (used to be 17")
43.5" chest
39" waist (used to be 42')
26.5" legs
18" calves
17" arms (used to be 17.5")
12.5" forearms

Max bench about 275
max deadlift about 450
max sqaut about 500

Any other ?'s just ask


----------



## lina (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi joy! Welcome! 

You can get lots of healthy foods from the cafeteria like: oatmeal, baked potatoes, salad, vegetables, eggs, cottage, meats without skin, maybe even whole grain breads...

I'd skip things like pancakes and hashbrowns, cheese buns.

I know you are on a budget, and it's great you are asking your cafeteria to provide more quality meals!  It's tough as a student to not gain the famous 5, 10 , etc. lbs!!! Ugh, do I remember, it all went to my face! LOL! Good luck!


----------



## joycough (Sep 16, 2002)

*Monday 16*

Breakfast: 
rice crispies cereal, skim milk, and 1 glass of grapefruit juice

Suppliments: 
Multi, vC, vE, gluclosamine

9 holes of golf (2 hours) walked shot a 55 (kinda ouch)

Lunch:
random veggies w/ ranch, cottage cheese with random fruit, tacos and cheese, 1 glass of skim milk, 1 glass of OJ

Snack:
2 whole boiled eggs

Workout: crap 2 weeks off makes a difference (total time - 1h 10min)

warmup on bike 10 minutes on a 10 setting

Bench: 135 x 12, 155 x 12, 175 x 10, 175 x 8, 155 x 8

Incline DB: 50 x 12, 50 x 8, 45 x 7

Behind neck press: 65 x 12, 75 x 8(65 x 2), 65 x 8

Skullcrusher: 50 x 12, 70 x 12

flyes/ms/lateral raises/ss/pushups: 30 x 10/30 x 12/ body x 4

cooldown on bike 10 minutes on a 8 setting

supper: 
3 scoops of mashed potatoes, cottage cheese, 1 slice of roast beef, 2 glasses of skim milk

snack:
2 scoops of protein, milk and glutamine

snack: can of tuna, light ranch, whole wheat crackers

bed: 
3 ZMA


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

How is it goin.  Man you need some more protein man a throw a shake in there at breakfast instead of grape fruit juice.


----------



## joycough (Sep 17, 2002)

*Tuesday 17*

Doing the best I can with a caff and a budget!!!! man am i sore today!!!

Breakfast:
1.5 soft boiled eggs, 1 whole grain toast, 1 glass of milk, 1 glass of OJ

Supplements:
multi, vC, vE, glucosamine

Snack:
1 scoop of protein

Lunch:
1 hotdog bun and 1 sausage (I know I Know), salad with tomatos and cottage cheese, random fruit, 2 glasses of milk

Workout:
5 minute warmup, 20 minutes of 1:1 work:rest (22rpm/15.5rpm)cardio on the bike, 5 minute cool down

reverse crunches 12, 12 ,12
ab ball crunches (35lbs weight) 20, 15, 15
decline medicine ball twist 12, 12, 6

Supper:
1 extreme pita with grilled chicken, mushrooms, tomatos, letuce, pickles, black olives, mozza and a honey mustard sauce, 2 glasses of water, and 1 pkg of honey sememe seed thingies.

Snack:
1/2 bag of light popcorn, 1 skim milk mozza cheese string.


----------



## joycough (Sep 18, 2002)

Wednesday 18

still feeling sore today! looking forward to this leg day workout. I figure that I have to start consuming more food for the activities that i'm doing... just better food..

okay so i'm going to forget about the food today

workout

10 min. Warmup on bike @ 15.4

Squat: 135 x 12, 185 x 12, 225 x 12, 275 x 10, 325 x 8

Deadlift: 135 x 12, 185 x 10, 225 x 8

Hack Squat: 2p x 12, 2p, 1(25)p x 10, 2p x 8

calf raise: 300 x 12, 400 x 12

Leg ex./Leg curl/body lunge: 9 x 10/7 x 10/ 10, 8 x 10/7x10/10, 8x10/7x10/10

cool down on bike @ 15.4

total time: 1 h 35 minutes


----------



## joycough (Sep 19, 2002)

*Thursday 19*

Breakfast: scrambled eggs with melted cheese on top, 1 whole grain toast, 1 glass oJ, 1 glass milk

supplements: multi, vC, vE, Glucosamine

snack: protein shake with glutamine

Lunch: 2 grilled cheese sandwiches (brown bread), salad with low cal/low fat dressing and 1 hardboiled egg white, 1 bowl of tomato soup, 3 packages of crackers, 2 glasses of milk

snack: none

Supper: burger, 2 whole grain bread, 1 slice of cheese, lettuce, tomato, pickle, baked fries, ranch dressing, rice stuff (rice, ham, cheese, peas, celery, etc.) 2 glasses of milk

workout:

snack:

Bed: 3 ZMA


----------



## joycough (Sep 21, 2002)

*Friday 20*

Okay so again I forgot to record all the food i ate, lets just say i have to eat more snacks and remember to take my protein shakes...yeah.

Cardio Warmup bike 10 minutes @ 15.4

Pullups (to 50): body x10, x7, x6, x5, x6, x4, (chinups) x5, x5, x2

Bentover Row: 95 x 12, 115 x 10, 135 x 8

Upright Row: 65 x 12, 75 x 10, 95 x 8

Hammer Curl: 40 x 12 (lots of cheating bi's sore from all back work), 30 x 12

cable row/db pullover/SA pulldown: 14x10/65x10/3x10, 12x10/65x10/3x10, 10x8/65x8/3x8

cardio cooldown bike 10 @ 15.4

Total time: 1 h 25 min


----------

